# Is this normal?



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

I took my 2015 Murano off-road into about two and a half feet of snow today just for a few minutes to see how it would do. It did surprisingly well; however, once I got back on the road, I noticed that there is a clicking sound every time I tap the brakes while the vehicle is in Park. It does not make the sound while in any other gear - only in Park - and the clicking sound comes from right beneath the center counsel.

I am assuming I must have messed something up because I do not remember ever hearing this sound before. The car still functions perfectly though, so I am wondering if perhaps I never noticed the sound before. The silly dealer wants to charge me $150 just to look at the car, which is ridiculous. 

Before I waste all that money, I was wondering if those of you with 2015 Murano's could just hop in your car, put it in park, and then tap the brakes (while the car is running) to see if you hear a clicking sound beneath the center counsel? Maybe its supposed to be there. Thank you


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

That's the sound of the tang that keeps you from shifting out of park without your foot on the brakes.
Try it.
Betcha it says it right there in the owners manual.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like you are talking about the shift lock actuator engaging and disengaging every time you hit the brake pedal while in "park." It won't do that in any other position.


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Haha, thank you guys. You all are right - and that completely makes sense. You just saved me a good chunk of money


----------

